# so many questions



## newbeePA-C (Nov 5, 2015)

I am just getting started. have been living in Savannah and was going to start with a package and 1 deep and the rest mediums. Hav e joined the local club and love it. Now may be moving to Pa. May have to rethink my hive set up and may need to get a Nuc since It will be too late to get a package. any thoughts


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome to Beesource. I think a nuc puts you way ahead. i also think that if it a local raised queen in that nuc, it is even better. Good Luck. Enjoy. G


----------



## umchuck (May 22, 2014)

Let me know where in Pa and I may be able to hook you up with nucs, and up here we stack 2 deeps and a single medium for over winter, maybe you want to think about just running mediums. can chane frames more conviently good luck


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome! Ask as many questions as you like. Beesource has alot of experienced beekeepers.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## newbeePA-C (Nov 5, 2015)

will probably be Harrisburg/Carlisle area after the 1st of the year. Was looking at Bjorn for nuc but not sure. will also need to join a club in the area thanks


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I kinda feel sorry for you leaving Savannah.


----------



## umchuck (May 22, 2014)

Yea thats the same area I live, and Bjorn is great, just don't know if you will able to get a spring nuc from him, we have a couple different clubs, Backyard Beekeepers, and Capital Are Bee Keepers, I'll send you my email on private message and feel free to get ahold of me when you get settled in I'm not in the nuc business but should have a couple in the spring,


----------



## newbeePA-C (Nov 5, 2015)

originally from PA so not so bad will miss the winters in Ga. not July and August


----------



## newbeePA-C (Nov 5, 2015)

thank you so much I will keep in touch. can't wait to get started


----------

